# Can someone identify this



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

I found this in one of my enclosures this morning.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Golden Parasol, _Leucocoprinicus luteus_.


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Too many jokes running through my head.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yea. it's a fun guy!


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Golden Parasol, _Leucocoprinicus luteus_.


In all seriousness...These things seem to always originate in peat moss.

Thanks for the ID.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

or it could be the reproductive organ of a forest god... we may never know...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

did he really say "organ"?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Judy S said:


> did he really say "organ"?


Yes Judy, he went there.... 

John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

love to make another comment but probably would be banned for a few weeks......chuckle


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

Judy S said:


> love to make another comment but probably would be banned for a few weeks......chuckle


If it's funny, it's ok. ;-)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

of course its funny......still chuckling


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Mines bigger... and orange.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

DD---LMFAO...but did you notice that the op's was looking for a "dip"?


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> Mines bigger... and orange.


Haha if its really a shroom than let us see it!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours....


----------

